# ** Roll Call- Who is running the Lugtronic VRT setup ?



## violation98 (Feb 28, 2002)

I am running it and am mostly very happy- but have a few questions for comparisons. I'd rather ask them through PM or email. Anyone willing to talk about some comparison details and maps? I am tuned very well but having a little trouble with Throttle response and can't reach Kevin.
thanks


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: ** Roll Call- Who is running the Lugtronic VRT setup ? (violation98)*

I have it. Not for to long tho. Kevins been hard to get ahold of this week. Im guessing he's in waterfest cool down mode lol.


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

I will be running my in 2 weeks or less 
T1 880cc injectors 4 bar map newest one








will let you know how it runs


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: ** Roll Call- Who is running the Lugtronic VRT setup ? (violation98)*

im also running the lugtronic plug and play ecu on my vrt but it just broke at waterfest







ran good though







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








60lb injectors w/ 4bar fpr 




_Modified by PjS860ct at 3:56 AM 7-25-2009_


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *obd2vr6* »_I will be running my in 2 weeks or less 
T1 880cc injectors 4 bar map newest one








will let you know how it runs 


880s on a VR6? Sounds like it's gonna make some nice #s, who's tuning it?


----------



## violation98 (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ** Roll Call- Who is running the Lugtronic VRT setup ? (violation98)*

Id like to see a screen shot of some acceleration enrichment tables


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ** Roll Call- Who is running the Lugtronic VRT setup ? (violation98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *violation98* »_Id like to see a screen shot of some acceleration enrichment tables


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: ** Roll Call- Who is running the Lugtronic VRT setup ? (violation98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *violation98* »_Id like to see a screen shot of some acceleration enrichment tables

Tony showed me the ones for the ID 1000s (the injectors that i have) when I was in the shop last month, and they look good. I dont think Tony is on this forum though, ill go check H-T to see if i can find them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: ** Roll Call- Who is running the Lugtronic VRT setup ? (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Sleepydub, I believe you are talking about injector dead times, as they relate to the ID 880cc injectors. 
The OP is asking about acceleration enrichment settings in the ECU.
Ive used the 880 injectors on a VR6t making a little over 600 whp, and they have good amount of room left for more HP.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ** Roll Call- Who is running the Lugtronic VRT setup ? ([email protected])*

im on lugtronic on a 4cyl though.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_I dont think Tony is on this forum though, ill go check H-T to see if i can find them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes, he is here....


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
yes, he is here....


whats his user name, and kev youre probably right


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
whats his user name, and kev youre probably right



http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...46086
but he was only here for that little dog-box conversation.


----------



## violation98 (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ** Roll Call- Who is running the Lugtronic VRT setup ? (violation98)*

maps anyone?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: ** Roll Call- Who is running the Lugtronic VRT setup ? (violation98)*

Hi Rick,
Contact me at your convienence, I have a firmware update for your ecu that will improve your acceleration enrichments.
Kevin


----------



## GTOBB (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: ** Roll Call- Who is running the Lugtronic VRT setup ? ([email protected])*

Kevin which firmware you use in vr6Turbo ?


----------



## violation98 (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ** Roll Call- Who is running the Lugtronic VRT setup ? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hi Rick,
Contact me at your convienence, I have a firmware update for your ecu that will improve your acceleration enrichments.
Kevin

thanks Kevin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

